# Trimming small tubular objects



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

My friend Jim (Chessnut2) found this idea helpful so I'll pass it along in case anyone else has a similar need. I needed to cut a bronze bushing shorter for my current project and wanted to make the cut as square as possible and in the correct place. I made this little jig out some maple by first drilling the hole for the outside diameter of the bushing and then making two cuts on the bandsaw. One cut enables the jig to clamp the round bushing tightly and the other saw kerf serves as a guide for the hacksaw blade.

After cutting I used sandpaper to clean up the rough edges and a countersink to deburr the inside. Not as good as a machine shop but good enough for my needs and I ended up with a pretty square cut.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Very Handy. I usually just squeeze it in the vice until it's flattened.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cool...
thanks...


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Pretty clever Oliver. Ingenious. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's a keeper.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Great tip. thanks..
Sid


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Very clever!


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Good idea, that one , thanks for posting.


Rog


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice one.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

Good technique. I need to cut some aluminum tube this weekend and I will definitely use this idea...


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

Gaffboat said:


> My friend Jim (Chessnut2) found this idea helpful so I'll pass it along in case anyone else has a similar need. I needed to cut a bronze bushing shorter for my current project and wanted to make the cut as square as possible and in the correct place. I made this little jig out some maple by first drilling the hole for the outside diameter of the bushing and then making two cuts on the bandsaw. One cut enables the jig to clamp the round bushing tightly and the other saw kerf serves as a guide for the hacksaw blade.
> 
> After cutting I used sandpaper to clean up the rough edges and a countersink to deburr the inside. Not as good as a machine shop but good enough for my needs and I ended up with a pretty square cut.


I use the mini version of a tubing cutter which works well for me.


----------

